# Almost. . . .



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Your poetry is impressive! I used to write short stories and some poetry and found that my work seemed to delve into the dark side too. Have you been published?


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Only on the forum and wordpress, I've been debating on whether or not to publish my work and if I do decide to whether to self publish or create a contract with a publishing company. It is a conundrum. Lol


----------

